# 92fs mag feed problem



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a pretty new 92fs and tonite at indoor range it started acting as if you had fired last round and left slide locked in rear open position like you expect. Only problem is there was still one round left in mag. I have fired approx 120 rounds and this has never happened before. It does this with both factory mags. It is clean, properly lubed, smooth as glass. Your help is greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, one of 2 things perhaps. Either the magazine follower is engaging the slide stop on the last round or you are engaging the slide stop. I've never heard of the prior issue. What's your experience with semi-auto's and more particularly the 92FS platform. Have you ever disassembled the pistol past basic fieldstrip(i.e. disassembled the slide catch and spring). Are both magazines factory Beretta magazines that came with the pistol? Have you ever disassembled the magazines, follower and spring. Are they 15 round magazines and you are loading them with 15 rounds? Perhaps you can post a pic of the magazines with one round in them and get a close shot of the left of the magazine for me to check where the follower is situated in the magazine cutout. The follower base should be barely showing at the bottom of the magazine cutout with one round in the magazine, halfway up the cutout and it engages the slide stop.


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

denner, the last round was allowing the follower to be to high in the slot. I reformed the lips of the mag so the last round would keep the follower lower and it worked. I thought all along that it was the problem but wanted a second opinion. I'm no gunsmith so I only field strip. Never tried to disassemble a mag either. These are the factory mags that came with it. I have 5 semi-auto's and never had this happen. Only thing I can imagine is the pressure from a fully loaded mag caused the lips to open just enough to allow follower to raise to high. beats me, but thank you for your responce


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd set aside the two magazines in question and find new ones. Beretta and Mec-gar magazines are some of the highest quality magazines built, generally the cheap after market magazines have feed lip problems. If you had to reform the magazine feed lips I would not trust them other than for range magazines. Very unusual, I've had Beretta magazines for a very long time and I've never had feed lip issues with them, only on cheap 30 round after market magazines which I quickly discarded. Do your magazines say: PB Cal 9 Para Made in Italy?


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes Sir, they do. I find it hard to believe that I have a problem with them so soon also. This is not a carry pistol, just use on range. I would not have any qualms about using it as a carry, but not with these mags. Thank you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You PM'd me for a suggestion - I too would suggest trying another magazine. I have never had this happen before. 

If you knew how (you can probably find some disassembly vids on you tube - I would try removing the slide stop - and then put it back in, just to make sure that the spring w as seated correctly.


----------

